# Questions for Microtech OTF owners



## brighterisbetter (Jan 30, 2009)

I EDC a SOG Vision Ti and I like how it isn't spring assisted. It's weight is relatively heavy compared to my other Zytel handle knives. I've recently become curious about an OTF Auto so the Microtech brand comes to mind. I've never owned an auto though so I have just a few questions.

First, how reliable is the safety/lock mechanism? I think just about the worst thing that could happen is opening in the pocket and cutting 'you know what'  Second, what is the smallest form-factor model that can be comfortably held in smaller hands? The SOG I have is just over 4-1/2" closed and ~7-1/2" open, so I'd like something that size or smaller for pocket carry. Third, when the blade is extended, how solid is the play or wobble? I've always liked the Arc-Lock system that SOG and Benchmade utilize, am unfamiliar with Microtech. Fourth, do all models come with the glass breaker tip or only certain ones?

Budget wise, I'm looking to spend no more than $350 and would prefer a plain edge with no serrations, one-sided if possible but double-edge is also fine. What would you recommend?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Knife Boy (Jan 30, 2009)

I own a HALO III from Microtech. Probably their largest OTF. This is a single action meaning that it opens automatically but that a manual charging handle is used to retract the blade. There is no safety on this knife. It takes a fairly good push on the button to fire it. You would probably really have to hit it just right and with good pressure for it to fire in your pocket. This one though is probably larger than most folks would carry in their pocket. Blade lockup on the HALO III is rock solid. No discernable blade play in any direction when open.

The smaller OTFs are mostly double actions meaning that the firing switch both opens and closes the knife automatically. With these, it takes a descent amount of directed pressure to fire these. Also most have pocket clips so they won't normally be banging around in your pocket reducing the risk you would bump the switch. I would say with these as well the likelihood one would fire in your pocket is rather low; don;t get me wrong, it is possible, but in my opinion not likely with routine carry. The double action out the fronts I have handled lock up fine (meaning they remain locked open until you retract them), but all the specimens I have seen have some minimal blade play when open. From what I understand this is necessary for the knife to function and operate properly and does not affect the funcitonality of the knife. I think the size range you are looking for would probably be an Ultratech, Troodon, or UTX 70. The UTX-70 being the smallest. Hopefully this was helpful. Best of luck, and have fun


----------



## brighterisbetter (Jan 30, 2009)

Great thanks for the wisdom :thumbsup: I really like the appearance of the Makora even though I know it's slightly more than my budget.


----------



## cryhavok (Jan 31, 2009)

I actually just listed my microtech Troodon in the marketplace 
Only reason for selling is because I have another Troodon and I'm trying to thin the herd. 

Microtech makes an excellent knife. The lockups are very robust and the knives fire very hard. It takes a bit of thumb strength to work the dual action models, but you get used to it. In this regard, I think it would be impossible for a D/A to open in your pocket. The fit and finish of the knives is immaculate.

For small hands, the Troodon is the 2nd smallest knife they make. I really like the form factor. The UTX-70 (the smallest knife MT makes) is to small to be a practical EDC. The Troodon is 7 1/2" long when open (including the glass breaker) and a bit over 4" when closed. The Ultratechs are over 8" when opened, which is almost too large IMO. The knives just get bigger from here.

Only certain models come with the glass breaker tip.


----------



## hdiller (Jan 31, 2009)

I had many of your same questions
1) How reliable is the safety/lock mechanism - actually very. The blade locks open with a small metal tab (for lack of better words) that is very difficult to break. It's very very strong so if you stab a telephone book it will stay open. I can attest to this with my Trodon. In reference to opening in your pocket, it's extremely unlikely as it requires a deliberate effort to push the switch. I've never had a problem and I have bumped into plenty of things
2) The Trodon or the Daytona may be a good choice for smaller hands
3) The lock up is pretty tight, not as tight as a good folder but surpirisngly good considering the mechanism. I can't complain.
4) Many of the Microtech's come with glass breakers like the Trodon. I really like that feature on mine. You can also get a variety of blade configurations like serrations or dual edge etc. 

I think there best OTF blades out there. Hope that helps



brighterisbetter said:


> I EDC a SOG Vision Ti and I like how it isn't spring assisted. It's weight is relatively heavy compared to my other Zytel handle knives. I've recently become curious about an OTF Auto so the Microtech brand comes to mind. I've never owned an auto though so I have just a few questions.
> 
> First, how reliable is the safety/lock mechanism? I think just about the worst thing that could happen is opening in the pocket and cutting 'you know what'  Second, what is the smallest form-factor model that can be comfortably held in smaller hands? The SOG I have is just over 4-1/2" closed and ~7-1/2" open, so I'd like something that size or smaller for pocket carry. Third, when the blade is extended, how solid is the play or wobble? I've always liked the Arc-Lock system that SOG and Benchmade utilize, am unfamiliar with Microtech. Fourth, do all models come with the glass breaker tip or only certain ones?
> 
> ...


----------



## brighterisbetter (Jan 31, 2009)

hdiller said:


> Hope that helps


Yes very much thanks.


----------



## brighterisbetter (Jan 31, 2009)

cryhavok said:


> I really like the form factor.


Me too. I wish there were a shorter version of the Makora. I really like the slim overall profile of that particular model for clipped pocket carry, but would get annoyed at it jabbing me in the leg every time I sat down.


----------



## Raytech (Mar 19, 2009)

From what I could tell from a video I saw of one of the Microtech dual action, It couldn't be accidently fired because the blade is not under spring tention when closed. The action of pushing the button forward cocks and fires the blade and it takes some force to do it. I always wondered how dual actions worked. Watch this video and see if you can figure it out. It sort of like a sling shot. This is also why D/A are so long in the handle, they need the extra length for the slide action.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJWV7W8SdlY


----------



## daloosh (Mar 20, 2009)

I love the Trodoon, I have a dagger blade. Very solid, very comfortable (for a metal handle), the switch is not one that will actuate with normal bumps and handling.

Great profile, pockets nicely. Sadly, I don't EDC it in NYC anymore, just not worth it: 1) automatic, 2) two sharp edges, both no-no's here.

daloosh


----------

